# Bought Tumbled Lilac Stone what do you think?



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I went to a local landscaping place and ended up choosing something called Tumbled Lilac. I will include a link to an image of what it looks like. Now I am just trying to decide how to place it in the tank. Is there a general rule of thumb for stacking?

http://www.hkgroup.com/ProductCatalog/Product.aspx?ProductID=269

Jason


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Looks nice. Get a lot of different sizes or be prepared to bust some of them up.

The only rule of thumb for stacking I know of is to make sure the finished stack is stable and will stand up without wobeling.


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks! I bought varying sizes, so that should not be a problem. But I don't mind breaking them either. Do you think I should do piles on either side of the tank, leaving an open space in the middle? Or do a pile with a bunch of caves in the center.

Jason


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Click on my tank tag. I stacked them to either side and like the way it turned out athough i will be adding more rock in the future.

If you go to the my tanks section of the Forum you'll see just about every design out thier and you can make up your own mind as to what you prefer.


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 22, 2008)

I am about to start stacking my rocks. I have a C-360. Where should the intake and outtake go? Should I pile the rocks out a bit from the back and place those hoses behind there? I don't want to stack everything nice and then find out I have nowhere to place those hoses. Help!

Jason


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

Check out my 75 gallon tank in my "tanks" link. I have similarly shaped rock. I have about an inch between the back of my stack and the back of my tank. I put a powerhead in the back corner blowing across the back of the tank, and positioned the outlet from my c360 on the other side of the tank, pointing diagonally towards the front. This helps create a whirlpool effect and keep poo in suspension. I also have a small HOB filter though.


----------

